# Audio program and foods



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

I'm ordering the tapes today, and would like to know, people for whom they have been successful, can they return to much loved foods they've had to give up?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi bwburt...Well, I cannot speak for everyone, but I know of several of us who have carefully tested foods, and had no more problems...Eric and I have both tested popcorn which used to be horrendous for me, and we both were fine...I can now have nuts and other things also. When you have completed the sessions, try one of your trigger foods slowly...hopefully, in the future, you may not even think of trigger foods again...Don't want to say too much, because everyone is different, everyone reacts to different foods in different ways. Since IBS is a mind-gut disorder; the mind has been trained to avoid certain foods that have "caused" attacks in the past. So it links having that food with having an attack. After doing the sessions,the mind-gut connection is changed, so you hopefully will not have that same subconcsious connection. I have noticed lately, that when I hear something frightening, or something startled me, I used to feel it in my stomach, and now I don' have that as much anymore!! So good luck, I hope you enjoy your sessions..hope this answered you a little bit!!! Take care!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

It has been a year since I finished the tapes. I have been able to eat salads and citrus fruits again. I don't go crazy with them, but enjoy them several times a week. I haven't tried some of my worst triggers such as dairy. At this point, I can do without it, but I do have a slice of cheese on occasion.AZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

Hi All,The reintroduction of 'forbidden foods' is not uncommon. I would suggest IBS Program users are weel into the program before starting reintroduction. And of course in moderation.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

I've been able to eat more food in general and I've noticed an definite increase in appetite.But I haven't yet been able to resume eating dairy products. This is one food item that still bothers me so I'm wondering if I'm lactose intolerant or what. Lactose intolerance is rare in people of European descent so I don't think that this is my problem though.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I can now eat yogurt, but not cheese.Victor-Your comment about being of European Descent and not likely to be lactose intolerant isn't necessarily true. You may be consuming too much of it and so may not be totally intolerant.I have found that the amount of wheat I eat is still a trigger..and many days as I feel better I cheat and eat more wheat..especialy cookies! Then I feel as bad as ever.Also I found out that consuming too many cadbury chocolate eggs makes me feel bad (after the temporary good feeling







)Jane[This message has been edited by jane93 (edited 03-31-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, easy on the ole' cadbury eggs. I think you have been eating to much of them and should send them to me.







I ate my worse trigger the other night not just one, but two bags of microwave popcorn in one sitting, no problem.The one severe attack I have had in the two years since the tapes, was not eating all day and slamming a double expresso. Bad move on my part.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com[This message has been edited by eric (edited 04-01-2001).]


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

eric, since I don't have any food problems at all, I think jane needs to send those Cadbury eggs to me. I ordered Mike's program on CD's last week and look forward to getting started. I have some experience with selfhypno. and it is fun and relaxing. Have never seen the hypno specifically directed at the colon(IBS/D) but I have no doubt,it works on other forms of anxiety and disorders. Thanks for your advice, Norb


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I ate shrimp-corn chowder the other day, with no problems!!! Considering the cream, bacon fat, and corn, I thought I was in for a bout of D, but I noticed no ill effect at all. Mmmmm, was it good!AZ


----------

